# "Raquel" The 200L Iwagumi Layout



## ricardobrosa (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi guys,
I have register today, so i will show you my project he has almost 2 months, here is the setup:

Tank: 90*45*45
Light: 2x36w PLL 4500K; 6500K 1x HQI 150W NAMH-ADA
Filter: Eihem ECO 2234 + Eihem Professional 2224 + UV Filter 8W
Areation: Lily pipe In/OutFlow 13mm
Heating: HYDOR External Termal Heater 200W
CO2: Pressurized

ADA Bacter 100
ADA Tourmaline BC
ADA Clear Super
ADA Power Sand M
ADA Aquasoil Amazonia
Plocher

14KG Dragon Stone

Glossostigma Elatinoides
Eleocharis Parva
Echinodorus Tenellus 
Blyxa Japonica
Eleocharis Vivipara 
Feat. Riccia

40 Celestichthys margaritatus
50 Paracheirodon axelrodi
25 Boraras Maculatus
4 Otto's

3 Cambarellus Patzcuarensis
xx Caridina Cantonensis
xx Neocaridina Zhanjiajiensis Var. Blue
xx Amano Shrimp
3 Clithon Corona

Photos:























































Best Regards, and sorry about my bad English. Btw i'm from Portugal

Ricardo Rosa


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

very nice, typical iwagumi layout. one thing that stands out are the number of fishes you have. That is great.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Dude, LOL Bob Ross!!!!

Tank looks awesome!!


----------



## thief (Feb 20, 2008)

Awesome tank! I love the rock composition too. Amazing how the algae makes the rocks look beautiful.


----------



## ricardobrosa (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi again,

The last pic in my first thread was no updated, so now i post a picture capted today,










Best Regards


----------



## ricardobrosa (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi again,

This is a short update of my tank. This tank is so beautifull i love the elocharis vivipara efect.. see this effect live is.. wow

Here is the video:






Video captured with Nokia e61i

Regards


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Great looking tank, nicely laid out. I loved seeing your fish, shrimp, and crays swimming about and searching for food in the video. Quite a bit of activity going on in there.


----------



## ricardobrosa (Feb 17, 2008)

The Tank is comming tho what i expected.

*"Raquel" Day 53*


----------



## jasonc (May 2, 2008)

I'm Always like to see Iwagumi style of tank, but I am too lazy to setup the same as my 2nd tank.


----------



## ricardobrosa (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi all,

As you can see by the other pictures i made some modifications on the setup, the glosso is out and i add HC cuba and riccia.. because i think everyone knows how hard is to maintain the glosso where we want her to be.

Here is the pic, hope you enjoy

Regards


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

looks great! I bet cleaning out the trimmed grass was a pain


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

That looks great. I think the HC will be more in scale with this scape.


----------



## ricardobrosa (Feb 17, 2008)

foofooree said:


> looks great! I bet cleaning out the trimmed grass was a pain


I think i taked 2 hours hehehe but i think its worth it.. The HC is in the right scale for this layout im excited to see the results.. 

Thank you for your comments


----------



## kjaer (Feb 4, 2008)

Looks very good. Much better with HC IMO.


----------



## bzzi (Apr 8, 2008)

Lindo aquário, Ricardo!
How are your Celestichtis Margaritatus handling the school of cardinals? Mine are very shy and don't like much movement.


----------



## ricardobrosa (Feb 17, 2008)

bzzi said:


> Lindo aquário, Ricardo!
> How are your Celestichtis Margaritatus handling the school of cardinals? Mine are very shy and don't like much movement.


Mine are the same, always hide behind the main rock, sometimes if one of them decide to wacth how things going in the front of the tank, then all of them follow him  they have an amazing behavior..


----------



## ricardobrosa (Feb 17, 2008)

*"Over verdent pastures and through forests of Jade, they glide in majesty. In schools of brilliance, they dance to the rhythms of life, bringing peace and wonder to all who behold. Whitin this theater of water, there exists a world."*


----------



## ricardobrosa (Feb 17, 2008)

*"Over verdent pastures and through forests of Jade, they glide in majesty. In schools of brilliance, they dance to the rhythms of life, bringing peace and wonder to all who behold. Whitin this theater of water, there exists a world."​*









*DAY 103*










Regards


----------



## inareverie85 (May 5, 2008)

Stunning!


----------



## MiKlo (Jun 20, 2008)

awesome tank!! looks very good and clean.


----------



## CobraGuppy (Jun 16, 2008)

Very neat!

I love how you trimmed your background.


----------



## ricardobrosa (Feb 17, 2008)

CobraGuppy said:


> Very neat!
> 
> I love how you trimmed your background.


Hi,

Yes, the vivipara is trimmed, but i want to create some kind of "tunel" with the right part of the plant and the part that is beyond the main rock.. i think it will look beautifull, let's wait to see.. 

Thank you for you comments 

Cheers

RBR


----------

